# Noodling



## vinnystatechamp

I am doing a project in my college class about anything I want and I chose to use noodling as my topic. Noodling is fishing for catfish by hand. I was wondering if anyone on here had any information for me or have personally experienced this interesting type of fishing?


----------



## smith07

The Documentary Channel had a documentary on noodling


----------



## Salmonid

I would start off by making sure that folks know its illegal in all but a handful of states, Ohio included because of how detrimental it is to trophy flathead spawing success.
My uncle did it in the 50's, growing up on Ohio and scioto Brush creeks and has told me lot sof stories about , he has since passed away but I will always remember him telling me stories about doing it for dinner, tougher times then and it was a common way to get food back in the day. 

Salmonid


----------



## riverKing

tried it twice, really it totally sucks, it hurts and is dangerous, exciting though. I didnt want to keep fish, I just wanted to see if it worked, I catch more with rod and reel.
I decided to stop when the guy who took me noodled a snapper headfirst

If your looking for info there is lots online, you just have too filter though the junk


----------



## fishdealer04

riverKing said:


> tried it twice, really it totally sucks, it hurts and is dangerous, exciting though. I didnt want to keep fish, I just wanted to see if it worked, I catch more with rod and reel.
> I decided to stop when the guy who took me noodled a snapper headfirst
> 
> If your looking for info there is lots online, you just have too filter though the junk


Its always something I have considered trying, but have heard too many stories of snappers, snakes, and even muskrats. Too many pictures of people that are missing fingers. I will stick to my rod and reel as well.


----------



## CopperTOP

there was also an episode on dirty jobs with mike rowe about this i believe


----------



## flathunter

I really trhink we should have a noodling season on largemouth bass.

They should be farily easy to grab off the spawning nest.


----------



## vinnystatechamp

thanks everyone


----------



## BigMha

that's why they call me stumpy or frankie 4fingers lmao !!!!:


----------



## nixmkt

Looks like there may be some interesting research material for you here:

http://www.catfishgrabblers.com/Products.htm

Disclosure Statement: Thanks ParmaBass


----------



## Fisherman 3234

More people die from noodling (drowning) every year then any other type of fresh water fishing. I'm not sure what the count was last year but you would be surprised at the numbers. One thing guys forget is that when you tangling with a 40 lb plus fish, your at the fishes mercy, doesn't matter how strong of a swimmer you are.


----------

